
China's futuristic 'straddling bus' hits the road - gbuk2013
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-china-36961433
======
gbuk2013
Original concept video from 6 years ago:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hv8_W2PA0rQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hv8_W2PA0rQ)

